# Hello!



## bugmama (Aug 13, 2022)

Hi everyone. I've been out of the hobby for quite a while now, but am wanting to make my triumphant return. I don't have any mantids currently, just local stick insects (Parabacillus colorados).

If anyone has some reasonably priced ooths, nymphs, or even a couple of adults to get me started again, please let me know. (I'll of course check the For Sale/Wanted forum as well.)


----------



## The Wolven (Aug 13, 2022)

There is currently several offers already on the forum that are pretty cheap. Welcome back!


----------



## KatieQuake111 (Aug 14, 2022)

Welcome back ^^


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 14, 2022)

Hi who were you before? lol I have a couple texan girls one with bad wings if you want her.


----------



## bugmama (Aug 16, 2022)

KatieQuake111 said:


> Welcome back ^^





hibiscusmile said:


> Hi who were you before? lol I have a couple texan girls one with bad wings if you want her.


My name before was Bug Crazy. For some reason, I couldn't get my password re-set to work, so I just made a new account.


----------

